# Newbie query re Glasgow Royal Infirmary



## Sheilaweb

Desperate3105 said:


> Has anyone got any experience of GRI for treatment?? Just looking into every avenue and what is the best, NHS or private?!


Hi lovely lassies, just posting this query here, as I know you'll be able to help
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi 

I just joined also to see if anyone had the answer to the same question.  We just received our letter to say we have been added to the ICSI waiting list. Not sure of the waiting times and its hard to find an accurate answer. Hoping someone else might be going through this and be able to help.


----------



## Desperate3105

Feel free any time to send me a little email.....im just at the very beginning and might not be able to help you, but its always nice to have someone to talk to!

Laura x


----------



## bubbles2010

I have heard good review from GRI, to get refferred from gp the waiting list can be lenthy, Private inc drugs can go up to 7k so i hear, I am only at the middle of my lttc journey, But this ling might help use,

http://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/664523-ivf-nhs-funding-information.html

Very new to this site also, So hoping to meet some ttc buddys


----------



## Desperate3105

That would be brilliant Mandy....nice to meet you, Im Laura, 28 and live in the southside of Glasgow.  How about you

Lxx


----------



## bubbles2010

You to Laura, I am 25 and live in Livingston, Not to far from you, its nice to find someone in Scotland to talk to and the waiting lists in Scotland are sooo long, In my area is 22 months up to 3 years, I am not at that stage yet am just waitin my referral, What ttc stage are you at?

x


----------



## Desperate3105

I am waiting blood tests for everything that you can actually think of just now, then DH is to get his sperm tested.  Then its time for refferral....little worried.  All ive ever wanted is to be a mummy, and hope that its not stripped away from me.  What have you had done and tested?  L xx


----------



## bubbles2010

We r both at the same stage really, My doc refused to refer me until i was 2 years ttc, I went after 1 year its just turned 2 years so went for my last test the other day, 

I have had cd21 to checked i ovulated, boyf went for a sa, they also done a thyroid and rubella and chlamydia test, 

Once i get sa results i get referred, 

Don't worry,, theres so much they can check and with clomid, iui, ivf, etc, 

I really want to move on to the next stages I want to get my tubes checked thats my main worry, but i know it will happen,, I just hate the waiting, 

When you getting your bloods done? i have heard some docs send you for a cd3 test but i never got that one,,

Did you know the waiting times for ivf in England is 3 months, and in Edinburgh its 3 years, I don't think i could wait that long, If it came to that, Sorry for the rant i just think us in Scotland whom need IVF, I mean i may consider moving to England   if it ever came to that lol,


----------



## Desperate3105

Think it sounds like were in similar boats.... i had my bloods done last tuesday, and since its a holiday in glasgow tomorrow, then i have an appointment on tuesday.  DH is going to have to have the sperm thing done asap i think, so that were both up and going to get thingsmving along.  My own gp is fantastic, its a woman and shes so enthusiatic about being able to help me, i broke down in tears,and she tried to cheer me up etc.

I have been @ work all day and been able to speak on here, but going onto my 4 days off, so prob best to send me and email on my private email...il send it along to you in a wee private message.

Nice to speak to someone who knows what im going through, everyone else i know seems to just look at there fella and drop pregnant 

Laura xxxx


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi Laura

Im southside of glasgow too, how close.

We have had all of our tests now, just finished in may.  Told that our chances of having a baby naturally is like a lotto win and now we have been placed on the ICSI waiting list.

I had emailed the clinic because it didnt state the waiting times but got an email back to say that it was around 2 years.  

x


----------



## wee j

Hi Ladies 
Looks like we're all in the same position and all on that huge GRI waiting list. arrrrggghhh
We've been referred for ICSI but going to go private as we cant waiting that long, our sanity cant take it!
Have to say we're not too impressed with the GRI so far. Three blood tests from me in the urology dept and still didn't get results! Eventually asked to take my notes down to the ACS clinic in the hope of getting just my AMH results! still took three weeks and several phone calls to chase them up!

Have any of you looked into Private Clinics? Would be interested to find out your opinions? 

Nice to speak to you all thou. 

Cheers 
Weej


----------



## PixieMcG

Hi 

We haven't had any problems so far with the GRI, but then we got all of our tests done by the gp and then the victoria.  We were only transfered to the GRI for the semen samples.

We are getting married next year so all of our savings have gone on that but if the ICSI doesnt work at the GRI we are going to go private ising the GCRM.

C x


----------



## Desperate3105

HI Cardal....im just beside Queens Park...not far from the Victoria


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies,
Ive been attending the Glasgow Royal for 3 years now and im now 4days post ET with IVF. I can honestly say that i could not fault the care and treatment we have recieved - yes there is a waiting list  but everyone is in same position sadly.

i have a post running for a while now its loads of girls that are having various treatments at GRI you should have a wee look may help you xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257154.0


----------



## nessiebro

girlies i can 2nd everything sym has said....gri can not be faulted in anyway i dont think.

pop over to our thread if you want, we have all be going to the gri for years and are all at different stages so we can share our experiences with you all

xx


----------



## Vonnie80

Hi 

We're about to start our ICSI journey at GRI and feeling very positive about it.  We had our consultation on Monday there and things are starting on 6th Oct.  The nurse there, Lorna, went through everything step by step, wrote everything down for us and even provided a diagram lol  She was so lovely and definitely put us at ease and answered any questions we had fully.  I'll be sure to update and let you know how things go  xx


----------



## ash25

Hi ladies can i join this chat   lol it sounds like there are several of us at the very beggining stages so we can all ride out the waiting lists together....
my story made short is that hubs is already reffered to GRI hes had one set of sperm tests (well urine) at urology and has a asecond test on friday at the acs....the only thing i can say about GRI is that i had to do a LOT of chasing to get him in after the first test we were supposed to have heard back within 2 weeks which we didnt but after many a phone calls i got a really lovely lady in the ACS who has been more than helpful  
i've only just had initial bloods done with my GP which came back fine so im going to have to make another appoint, we're pretty sure that our "problems" lie with DH but im wanting to get tested for everything just so that nothing pops up later on....so in a bit of a different situation from most but the want and the agony of it all is still there  

we were ttc naturaly for 4 years before i got hubs to do something about it and it has out a massive strain on our relationship but hopefuly like the rest of you lovely ladies we will get there in the end x x


----------



## Cece0207

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in!!! I am also on the south side of glasgow. 

for 3 years but after initial consultation with dr was refered to Victoria for laparoscopy. Turned out I had endometriosis and got it removed along with cysts. 

DH had low SA but Urogist said still possible to conceive but would refer to GRI for ICSI. Initial appointment with ACU July 2011 and we were put on waiting list which had been backdated to DH first referral by his doc May 2010.

We have been told we should hear from ACU May 2012.

Would be good to keep in touch through this long and lonely journey..x


----------

